# Bryan College v. Belhaven University



## SynodOfDort (Oct 1, 2013)

I am enrolled in College Plus!, and have the option between a BA in Christian Thought from Bryan College and a BA in Biblical Studies from Belhaven University. Does anybody have any idea whether one or the other would make a better pre-seminary degree? (I am interested in a MAR from Westminster Theological Seminary...) Thanks!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm a Bryan man myself, so I have some insight on that. I can get you connected to the admissions office so that you can chat with one of the representatives there. From looking at it during my time as an admissions counselor, it was a pretty solid program. Belhaven I'm not familiar with at all, but they do have a great academic reputation so I have pretty good expectation for what they'd deliver. What are some prereqs for Westminster? Whatever you do, I'd make sure I had my Bible languages down. All the seminarians I speak to say that this is usually the steepest hill to climb. I know that Bryan will get you there- they have a good languages program. I don't see that Bellhaven requires languages for their Biblical studies, nor do I see that Hebrew is an option even as an elective. I'd let that weigh heavy on the consideration, but parse out the rest of it before you jump. There may be other factors that swing you one way or the other.


----------



## SynodOfDort (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input!  Westminster only requires a liberal arts BA from an accredited institution... 
Bryan definitely sounds like a better option considering Biblical languages. (I never even thought of doing those B4 seminary!) 
I'll talk it over w/ my CollegPlus coach!


----------



## Edward (Oct 1, 2013)

SynodOfDort said:


> BA in Christian Thought from Bryan College and a BA in Biblical Studies from Belhaven University. Does anybody have any idea whether one or the other would make a better pre-seminary degree?



I would suggest neither. You should get a degree in something you could use to earn a living if you needed to. Use electives to pick up some language courses that will help you in seminary. As for picking a college, make sure that you can pick one that you can afford.


----------



## SynodOfDort (Oct 1, 2013)

Edward said:


> I would suggest neither. You should get a degree in something you could use to earn a living if you needed to. Use electives to pick up some language courses that will help you in seminary. As for picking a college, make sure that you can pick one that you can afford.




 Good idea! Would a Bible major and Business minor (or vice versa) be just as effective? Or do you think that a R.N./Business degree w/ lang. credits would be better?


----------

